# Blowing main fuse!



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

2002 350FE blows 30A main fuse instantly with key out. Disconnected all accessories but no change.

Only thing done recently was I replaced solenoid (was sticking on and draining battery) but never driven (frame needs to be welded) since installed. 

Been sitting a few months.

Any common problems?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Any chance the old solenoid sticking may have heated a wire and melted it to another one somewhere? Definitely gotta be grounding out somewhere to instantly blow a fuse...


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Any chance the old solenoid sticking may have heated a wire and melted it to another one somewhere? Definitely gotta be grounding out somewhere to instantly blow a fuse...


Worked after solenoid was replaced (started anyway).


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Hmmm that throws a monkey wrench into my idea


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

is it still blowing fuse


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Have not got back at her yet.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Finally took some time to yesterday to fix this.

Removed all the aftermarket crap he had installed and all the wiring (someone owned stock in a scotch lock company I think) and appears my neighbor helper put the solenoid in backwards? And to be fair, it did look right...lol Removed the wiring from the fuse box and the contact on solenoid side was burn't. Unplugged power wire on battery side. Did not blow fuses. Unplugged solenoid. Did not blow. Switched the solenoid wires and no longer blowing fuses. Have not reassembled (have to pull plastics for welding) yet, charged battery and started and running now.

Have to weld the frame this week and now he'll be riding again next weekend.


----------

